# What a rude lady!..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

The other day I went to the Patent Office trying to register some of my inventions.

I told the lady at the desk that I invented a folding bottle. She asked me what I called it. "A Fottle," I said.

"What else do you have?" "A folding carton." "What do you call it?" "A Farton."

She sniggered and said, "Those are silly names for products and one of them sounds kind of crude."

I was so upset by her comment that I grabbed the form and left the office without even telling her about my folding bucket.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

ffffffffffflipin eck Ray
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------

